# Kato vs Tomix vs Micro Ace



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Are these all owned by the same parent company? All of their models seem to be of the same high quality, priced around the same, and their products are all packaged alike. There are some variations between how their bullet trains connect but other than that they seem the same. Anybody know of any differences between them?


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Bought a Kato engine house which seems to have a lot of nice unfinished detail. All the pieces fit very nicely. Looking at Tomix structures they are often labeled 1:150. Am surprised there isn't more discussion of these brands.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

From what I have been told Kato and tomix are competitors, in the train industry in Japan for space constraints. That's why they the track goes together the way it does for non permanent layouts as space sim premium in Japan, they are similar and I have figured a way to use the 2 together by altering joiners. And microace I know makes locos and such and defiantly have some high dollar ones on feebay but never seen one in person. But to me Kato seems betterment than tomix. IMHO.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know much about the differences. I have corresponded with some fellas that say Micro-Ace is a top-of-the-line manufacturer. I only ever bought one Micro Ace loco (used) and it did not run. Every other loco I own (I have about 12) is a Kato, and purchased new off the internet. All run and look great. I only run DC so I can't comment on the DCC operation. I have lots of freight cars and passenger cars, all makes, and most seem to be compatible with each other (disregarding coupler differences). I also use only Kato UniTrack, and MRC Tech 7 780 power supplies.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I must have 40 to 50 or so Kato locos. I have some of the Tomix Thomas the Tank sets. Larger ones are better than smaller ones like Thomas. Of two Thomas locos I have, one seems burned out. I wore some Kato F series locos out in Florida by running them for years continuously in my garage. The other Katos are fine, and I take much better care for them.

I never felt the impulse to buy any Micro Ace items.


----------

